# What are you using



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok Am thinking of getting a DCC controller man there is lot of stuff out there . Just looking for some ez to use .Am still running Dc loco so it has to work whit that ,am trying to add sound to my layout so what are you guy info that can help me pic the right one .Thanks for info .


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I use the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra. Works great and easy to use.

$169.95 shipped from yankeedabbler.com


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I use the nce powercab i like it alot, and it works great plus i can move around my layout with it without having to buy any additional throttles from the start.

I ordered mine from modeltrainstuff.com i recommend them, i have ordered a bunch of stuff from them so far

I can run two-three trains at once with my powercab, its smaller then some of the other units out their, but i do not have 7 trains to run at once, nor do i plan to. If i need more juice i will just buy a booster, but for now i love my powercab


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I also have the NCE power Cab and love it. It was easy to set up and get going and like Joe I love that I can move around with it. My 11yr old daughter has no problems using it either.
BTW Joe, did you know you can change that "recall" so you can recall up to 6 trains at one time. Ive had 5 going at one time and it was nerve racking, but I regularly run 4 now.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I use Digitrax. Super Chief. I love the to follow the trains as they go from room to room. I can run as many trains as I want. I us JMRI to program trains. It is a free down load off of the internet.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I still have my DC cabs. I can flip a switch and go back in time to DC from DCC. I have more locos than I can afford to change over to DCC.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My vote ...Digitrax.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm currently running Bauchmann Dymasis ( I think that's the right spelling??), but I'm in the process of swapping to Zephyr.
I have run 4 locos on my current system with no problems, but you can't run DC.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the Bachmann EZ Command. It works fine but others have had problems with them. With only one amp capacity I will probably buy something else in the future. Don


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I am using ez command for the time being cos I have some DC engines not fitted with decoders. It is not fantastic but still it's better than DC

I will most probably upgrade to power cab soon once I get my act together, cos I really wanna use a laptop/ iPhone to run trains. Then I will relegate the ez command to my British trains.

Kiong


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I am using ez command for the time being cos I have some DC engines not fitted with decoders. It is not fantastic but still it's better than DC

I will most probably upgrade to power cab soon once I get my act together, cos I really wanna use a laptop/ iPhone to run trains. Then I will relegate the ez command to my British trains.

Kiong


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the NCE power cab the only down fall i have found with it is i can't access the AIU-01 for block detection untill my upgrade chip gets here but other than that i like it alot over digitrax that we use at the club!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Zephyr owner checking in.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

All digitrax super chief here. Only complaint I have is digitrax makes too
many accessories and of coarse I want most of them.


----------

